# Deca Dick



## Cyborg (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, Yes I have Deca Dick! So I have been on test/deca/dbol for the last 10 weeks. Gains have been great, and I've felt great on cycle. I've been crazy for women on it too, getting numbers left and right and dating tons. So I realize that I've been going after these women, but wheres my libido? It's gone. I didn't even notice it left. I have a desire for women, but I haven't done anything about it (if you catch my drift). So last night I did. Or I attempted to. Only half an erection. So now ends my run with deca. I am continuing my test for the duration of my cycle but I'm dropping the deca. And yes I've been taking cabergoline. Dosages have been 800mg test cyp, 600mg deca and dbol 50mg for the 1st 4 weeks, adex 1mg eod, hcg 500iu a week and caber .5mg tice a week. I knew full well the limp dick was a risk and I accept that I now have it. So I am not complaining. Just looking for some help to get my libido and strong erections back. Thanks. Cy    (p.s. I cruise so no need for pct info)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Ok, so I have been on test/deca/dbol for the last 10 weeks. Gains have been great, and I've felt great on cycle. I've been crazy for women on it too, getting numbers left and right and dating tons. So I realize that I've been going after these women, but wheres my libido? It's gone. I didn't even notice it left. I have a desire for women, but I haven't done anything about it (if you catch my drift). So last night I did. Or I attempted to. Only half an erection. So now ends my run with deca. I am continuing my test for the duration of my cycle but I'm dropping the deca. And yes I've been taking cabergoline. Dosages have been 800mg test cyp, 600mg deca and dbol 50mg for the 1st 4 weeks, adex 1mg eod, hcg 500iu a week and caber .5mg tice a week. I knew full well the limp dick was a risk and I accept that I now have it. So I am not complaining. Just looking for some help to get my libido and strong erections back. Thanks. Cy    (p.s. I cruise so no need for pct info)



have you had your estradiol checked? if its to high or to low this can happen,also my brother,im not being negative to my fav' brother,but if this was your first run od deca,400mg dose wouldve been a better option to see how your body was gonna react to it,then again,this happens to alot of people no matter what the dose is,im running 700mg of deca,750mg of test,and 500mg of masteron and ive never had any problems with DD


----------



## basskiller (Sep 1, 2012)

one word... Cialis !!!


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

Brother Bullseye hey man. No offense taken. I did up my dose and now I'm paying the price. I can accept that. I just want everything to work again. Would masteron or proviron work to increase my libido? How long will the deca dick last? And finally thank you basskiller, i will have some on the way shortly.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

Also no i have not had my estridol checked.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 2, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Brother Bullseye hey man. No offense taken. I did up my dose and now I'm paying the price. I can accept that. I just want everything to work again. Would masteron or proviron work to increase my libido? How long will the deca dick last? And finally thank you basskiller, i will have some on the way shortly.



Exemestane 12.5 mg eod, caber 2x wk, proviron 50mg/ed, ZMA at bedtime. 

You will be a porn star ....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm curious what would happen if he bumped the test to 1gr


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Exemestane 12.5 mg eod, caber 2x wk, proviron 50mg/ed, ZMA at bedtime.
> 
> You will be a porn star ....



Thanks bro...I'll pick all of this up asap


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 2, 2012)

Once the deca is gone from your system and with you staying on that much test you should be fine in a couple weeks, I would assume anyways..   Getting your e2 down will help too.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

I would lower the deca to<500 dont drop it and have your estradiol checked. Up your dosing of caber. And remember theres always the possibility of bunk AI, dont matter were u got it from...Also i see your adex is a bit on the high side, if you whiped your estro you will get symilar symptoms. Its recommended .25eod for me .50eod does the trick. So i would start there. Dont give up
On the deca so fast... Lol.

Have you tried dating guys? We never know... Maybe that will do it.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Have you tried dating guys? We never know... Maybe that will do it.



Um, no. lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 2, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Brother Bullseye hey man. No offense taken. I did up my dose and now I'm paying the price. I can accept that. I just want everything to work again. Would masteron or proviron work to increase my libido? How long will the deca dick last? And finally thank you basskiller, i will have some on the way shortly.



yes either one will increase your libido,esp masteron at 300-400mg/week,i use the ethanate version,but proviron will work to the dose for it is 50-75mg/ed

but like i said get your estradiol checked first,that might be the problem,so rule that out first


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yes either one will increase your libido,esp masteron at 300-400mg/week,i use the ethanate version,but proviron will work to the dose for it is 50-75mg/ed
> 
> but like i said get your estradiol checked first,that might be the problem,so rule that out first



I appreciate it. Am I taking too much anastrazole do you think? 1 mg eod.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

The weird thing is, I get strong morning wood almost every morning....but when it came time to perform I couldn't, and that hasn't happened since my days of pre-trt.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 2, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> I appreciate it. Am I taking too much anastrazole do you think? 1 mg eod.



i dont know much about arimidex,ive never used it,i always used aromasin


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> i dont know much about arimidex,ive never used it,i always used aromasin



Ok, I am researching like mad here. It seems Lulu is right I am taking a higher dose of adex than I probably should be. I think I'm going to drop it for a couple or 3 days and see how I feel, and when I start back half the dose.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

This is why I fucking love you guys. Getting to the root of the problem and leaving the flaming for the kiddos. I was ready to abort...never thought ai could cause this. Renewed hope


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Your joints aint killing you right now because of the deca imo.
Try going as low as you can with the adex, start at .25mg eod and go from there. If dosed right adex can be rough on u. I learned this the hard way, by triying to frontload with it@1mg ed for a week before first pin, lol talk about paranoid... Needles to say my joints were killing me and my shit was ded.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 2, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Your joints aint killing you right now because of the deca imo.
> Try going as low as you can with the adex, start at .25mg eod and go from there. If dosed right adex can be rough on u. I learned this the hard way, by triying to frontload with it@1mg ed for a week before first pin, lol talk about paranoid... Needles to say my joints were killing me and my shit was ded.


Yep, joints have been godlike on the deca. Thats how I guage my estro on trt, if my joints feel good and no itchy nips, my estro is good. Pain in them its too low.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 3, 2012)

Good news. It worked like a champ last night. I pinned yesterday evening and it was like 50 hours out from my last adex....so this leads me to believe it is indeed my e2. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 3, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Good news. It worked like a champ last night. I pinned yesterday evening and it was like 50 hours out from my last adex....so this leads me to believe it is indeed my e2. Thanks so much guys.



good to hear bro!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> good to hear bro!!



x2 always glad to hear better news


----------

